# Guess the Score Tuesday Feb. 22nd @ Magic



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









Pacers vs. Magic
7:00, TD Waterhouse Center
*TV:* WB4 *Radio:* 1070 WIBC 

Probable Starting Lineups:

*Pacers-*





































*Magic-*



































</center>



> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> The first game back from the break is a big one for the Pacers. Orlando is where Indiana wants to be - in sixth place in the Eastern Conference standings - and already holds a 2-0 lead in the season series, having won twice in Conseco Fieldhouse. To erase that tie-breaker advantage, the Pacers will have to win twice in TD Waterhouse Center. Sixth place is an alluring target because it will bring a first-round matchup against the No. 3 seed, meaning the division winner with the worst record. As it stands now, Orlando would face Boston, but the Magic would have homecourt advantage by virtue of having the better overall record. So sixth place is not only an attainable goal, but one with the likelihood of a real postseason benefit.
> 
> ...


Pacers 95
Magic 89

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (28)

Magic Leading Scorer- Grant Hill (26)

Indystar had an article that said Tinsley is back, so I put him in the lineup.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 93
Magic- 84


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Uhh you got a Blazers logo there.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 98

Magc 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Uhh you got a Blazers logo there.


Fixed


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

92 - 90 Pacers

Pacers Leading Scorer: Stephen Jackson (24)
Magic Leading Scorer: Hedo Turkoglu (26)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 99
magic 96


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

this should be a good one, but i think we'll come off this break tough

pacers 98
magic 94


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is going to be a big game.
The Magic aren't too far ahead of us in the standings, a win here would be huge.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> This is going to be a big game.
> The Magic aren't too far ahead of us in the standings, a win here would be huge.


I agree. This is a big one for the bottom teams of the East. More so, the matchup of O'Neal vs. Howard is more interesting. O'Neal will have a couple good defensive players defending him in Cato and Howard. Both are tall and good shot blockers. Still, i expect the Pacers to attack inside. It's Orlando's weakness. 

I would love to see something like this:

Indiana 98
Orlando 90 

but wouldn't be suprised if 

Orlando 98
Indiana 90


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey PD by the way, do you have any other usernames?
Are you new around here?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pacers 97
Magic 91

JOneal-29
Francis-25


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Going to be a tough game

Pacer 96
Magic 95

Could go either way. Can i pick a tie


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're up 6-2 with 8:40 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax is ice cold, he's missed two layups and a wide-open jumpshot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Speaking of ice cold...Grant Hill. :dead:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO cleanly rejects Hill, but is called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

16-5 Indy with 4:30 left, we better win this one.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ drives and hits a J, 22-21 10:10 in 2nd


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere gets called for an offensive foul, 3 in 1st half so far. Freddie drives and misses. Another offensive foul, this one on Harrison, 22-23 9:00


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ fouled, timeout called. Still 22-23 Magic lead, with 8:58 left.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

*turns on tv* *mutes* *turns up los lonely boys*

im ready to go


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ hits both free throws. Freddie for 3!

27-26


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nelson hits over JO. AJ short on the 3. Nelson hits a fadeaway. Carlisle has seen too much and calls timeout.

27-30


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley nice pass to JO. 

29-30


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Figures. I come back and Orlando's in the lead.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Cato charges into Croshere, but they say he's in the circle, he hits both free throws.

29-32 6:25 left.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

sjax and jo both have 9 so far

*turns off cd* *turns tv up*

that didnt work too well


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster follows a Jackson's missed dunk. Hill hits his first basket.

33-34 5:30


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

tinsley for 3...hes playing great ball

but i think hes hurting


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley still appears to have pain in his foot, but he scored 6 points in a row.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Miller hits! 

43-36 2:55


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers getting the Full Nelson, heh, nice job, Al.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

48-36 Pacers with 1:12 remaining in the half. FINALLY!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

11 straight points by Indy. Tinsley out, and AJ hits right away, and then called for a foul.

48-36 1:12


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

JAMES JONES IS IN!
48-36 pacers

40 sec left


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers are last in the league in reb
magic are first

francis misses both FT's

52-36 pacers
21.6 seconds


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones is in, do something in that garbage time!


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

one last play left, carlisle calls TO
14.6 on the clock
AJ sets up
passes to freddie
to foster
brick
tips it back
buzzer beater, good stuff


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

17- 0 run
52-36 at the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster misses, but tips it in at the buzzer.

52-36 Pacers at the half


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

naptownpimp said:


> JAMES JONES IS IN!


He got pretty good minutes in the 2nd, at least better than he has been getting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> one last play left, carlisle calls TO
> 14.6 on the clock
> AJ sets up
> passes to freddie
> ...


Trying to make a last-minute run for Poster of the Month, or an early run for March?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Trying to make a last-minute run for Poster of the Month, or an early run for March?


I think he's just trying to help us pass Boston...


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

Bird Fan33 said:


> I think he's just trying to help us pass Boston...


either way, i just feel i havent been doing my part around here, or at least been consistent with it


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

orlando comes back out strong, tinsley hit a nice 3 to start off the half..i dont see how hes doing this hurt, but AJ is playing good, i saw rest tinsley although hes playing great, to risk his injury lasting even longer


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> either way, i just feel i havent been doing my part around here, or at least been consistent with it


It's going to be great having another poster around here more often. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> i dont see how hes doing this hurt, but AJ is playing good, i saw rest tinsley although hes playing great, to risk his injury lasting even longer


He's so injury-prone, but just so amazing with or without them.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

there is a very hot girl in a pacers jersey in the crowd. she is with some hideous looking guy, however im sure hes rich, she had a gucci bag.

JO gets fouled on a dunk, makes it, refs arguing about something, they say basket isnt good cuz he "hung on the rim" so basket doesnt count, 57-42 pacers

wow that was a lot


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> there is a very hot girl in a pacers jersey in the crowd. she is with some hideous looking guy, however im sure hes rich, she had a gucci bag.
> 
> JO gets fouled on a dunk, makes it, refs arguing about something, they say basket isnt good cuz he "hung on the rim" so basket doesnt count, 57-42 pacers
> 
> wow that was a lot


Can you tell me where the girl is so I know where to look?

I guess that was the right call, but it didn't affect the ball going in or not.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Can you tell me where the girl is so I know where to look?
> 
> I guess that was the right call, but it didn't affect the ball going in or not.


they showed a close up of her man
pacers 61-46 7:34


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax with an aweoms rejecton on Grant Hill who is having a very off night.

61-48 Indy with 7 minute left

Apparently Hill has 12 points, not that bad.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> they showed a close up of her man


Just my luck...


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

cato with his 4th howard has 3 himself
refs feel pity and give the foul to stevie


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO has 15 points in only 18 minutes now. Jax throws the ball off Foster out of bounds, but apparently the Magic last touched it.

67-48 Pacers with 5:52 left in the 3rd

Tinsley!


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

tinsley with a sweet pass to foster
11 pts 6 ast hurt, not too shabby


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> 11 pts 6 ast hurt, not too shabby


Every time he comes out, he lays down and takes a deep breath. I really admire him for wanting to help us out.

Jax for 3!

70-50 Indy with 4:20 left


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

jackson and oneal with a 2 on 1 jackson throws a terrible oop o neal catches comes back down and is fouled


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How was that not a charge? That was perfect placement for AJ. JO fouled by Grant Hill on a fastbreak.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> How was that not a charge? That was perfect placement for AJ. JO fouled by Grant Hill on a fastbreak.


yeah i thought that was a definate charge he certaintly didnt plan to dunk from the free throw line lol


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hill misses what seems like his 4th or 5th layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO makes a hook, even though it was goaltended. JJ misses. 

75-52 with under 2 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrislam! I wish he'd play a little more.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

harrison is in to a good start a furious dunk
freddie hits a 3 80-52

this games over...and so is my chances of winning guess the score lol
FIGHT
turkoglu hits james jones!
fans have been booing orlando...this is pretty funny


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a 3 to extend the lead to 28. Turkoglu goes after James Jones of all people and gets a T! JJ is that popular now! :yes:


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

doesnt turk know he doesnt wanna fight the pacers


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers up 81-57 after 3

this is a good game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A 3 cuts the Pacer lead to 81-57. We miss at the end of the quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> doesnt turk know he doesnt wanna fight the pacers


Haha yeah, Darius Miles should understand that, too. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turk has been dominating since the JJ incident and dunks on us.

Magic cut it to 20 with 11 minutes still to go.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

JJ scores


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones hits!

85-61 Pacers with 9:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> JJ scores


It's a good day...except that I sprained my ankle.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

shaq has been injured
we play them tommorow


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

AJ becomes 6th pacer in double figures


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> shaq has been injured
> we play them tommorow


I know, that's awesome.

Harrison called for a goaltend when it was obviously a block. AJ hits.

89-63 Pacers with 8:30 left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hot damn this is a good game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ hits again! Has Tinsley even played since he went out that one time?

94-63 Pacers with 7:48 remaining


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This is awesome, we are playing great, and we are kicking that Magic's ***. Let's do this every game now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ takes a charge, but of course, since he's a "scrub" it's not called.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bird Fan33 said:


> This is awesome, we are playing great, and we are kicking that Magic's ***.


With a lineup of Harrison/Croshere/JJ/Freddie/AJ :yes:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DeShawn Stevenson hits. We need to maintain this lead and show everyone what we're made of.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill in! I absolutely love this game. Sometimes I wish we'd go with Tinsley/Gill/Freddie/JJ/Harrison

Freddie hits a layup and the 5th foul on Howard.

100-73 Pacers wth under 5 minutes to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison with a nice front jump hook. Pollard hasn't played tonight to rest for the game tomorrow against Shaq. Funny thing is that Shaq might not play.

Turk hits

103-75 Pacers with 3:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison goaltended! How was that not a goaltend when those other two were? Harrison of course fouls out the next possession.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hah! I beat the question within two seconds! Everyone should know that Billy Keller is our 2nd All-Time leader in 3-pointers made.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Hah! I beat the question within two seconds! Everyone should know that Billy Keller is our 2nd All-Time leader in 3-pointers made.


me too


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ hits a 3 to extend it to 30. It's so great how we force a shot clock violation with 1:30 left up by so much.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

up 40 with one minute left...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Play of the Game goes to Tinsley's no-look to Jermaine for a dunk.

Oh come on, please still give effort. 

Freddie hits another shot! Stevenson hits a 3.

108-84 Pacers is the final score.

4th seed here we come!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

That was an enjoyable game.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> That was an enjoyable game.


sure was..someone calculate the points


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Player of the Game goes to Jamaal Tinsley in his 21 minutes.

108-84

Pacers Fan- 18
Bird Fan- 15
rock- 21
Turkish- 22
Jermaniac Fan- 21
NTP- 20
PD- 16 (Counted your pro Pacers score, next time just predict one score)
Kekai- 18
DJMD- 23

Winner- Bird Fan33


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

how do we score this?? i thought we added the totals of both scores

if so i got it perfect, 192


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Great to see my two favorite teams win so convincingly on the road tonight.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

let me guess, you were busy in raptors game thread


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Meh, barely.
I decided to just watch the games tonight, didn't really want to pay to much attention to what was going on the boards.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> how do we score this?? i thought we added the totals of both scores
> 
> if so i got it perfect, 192


Not like that, to make it a little more exact. I take the predicter's guess of our score and subtract the bigger one from the littler one. I do the same with our opponent. Add those two together and there's the score.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stats


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I unfortunately didn't get to watch the game, but by the looks of things, we totally dominated the 2nd and 3rd quarter.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

wow this is great, keep the wins coming.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn I almost won..hah


----------

